

Ex-cable and wireless lobbyist confirmed as FCC chairman - ck2
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/10/ex-cable-and-wireless-lobbyist-confirmed-as-fcc-chairman/

======
ck2
Sounds like Chairwoman Mignon Clyburn was doing a pretty good job. Why
couldn't she be installed permanently?

I don't understand why these kind of shenanigans have to go on, there is no
way a progressive leader can honestly argue a former lobbyist is going to best
represent the people against an industry.

added: (sheesh)

 _Republican Senator Ted Cruz removed a hold on Wheeler 's nomination after
the nominee reassured him that regulation of campaign funding disclosures,
without Congressional action, was "not a priority."_

------
baldfat
As usual. Regardless of political party corporate wins and citizens lose.
Guessing unbundled cable and cheaper internet are not a priority.

